# Having Trouble with TDI: Heartworm Test



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

TDI sent Millie's registration back because of a lack of a heartworm test. Now, she is 13 months old and was started on HW preventative at 3 months, I believe. When I originally had the vet sign her paperwork, they told me she was not due for her heartworm test yet, so they checked the box that said ""If Heartworm test was not performed because dog is *presently and routinely on preventative medication* please check box"

TDI sent the paperwork back and a revised version of their application (apparently the one the evaluator gave me was their 2009 revised). They also sent an orange form that said my health records were incomplete because a heartworm test had not been done. BUT, on their new application it says essentially the same thing, except they need a heartworm test once every *two years *if they are on continuous preventative. Now, Millie is 13 months old so obviously it has not been two years. Also, as far as I understand as long as they are started on prevention before 6 or 7 months (which she was) they don't have to be tested before treatment either. 

So..what's the deal!? I am going to call them tomorrow..but this is frustrating!

ETA: If it matters, she isn't due for her annual checkup/bloodwork until May. Which, just happens to be when she will be 15 months....


----------



## WonderPup (Mar 23, 2011)

I just thought of something that hadn't jumped to mind in previous convo about this but it's Almost april right, so why not just wait another month to send in the paperwork and then she will have what they want? Are you waiting on them to start visiting?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes, I am waiting on them to start visiting because until they verify our registration, we are not actually affiliated with TDI.


----------

